# Uploading pictures



## bmudd14474

Just a little feature and clearing up what may be confusing. So you can upload pictures a few ways depending if its a file from your computer or from a site like Flickr. So if your using the IMG tag you can just put it in with the text. You can use the picture icon






Then paste the url in the box that pops up.

But if you want to upload a bunch of pictures from your computer you can either click "upload a file" below the text box or click and drop them in the text box.





Here is where I think this is a cool feature. Once you have attached all the picture you want they will show in a box below the text box.





What this allows you to do is type your thread then just go to this box and click on either full image or thumbnail and it will insert the picture right where your typing.






So like I said this is a cool feature in my opinion. I hope this helps and doesn't confuse anyone.

Also if you do not insert the images into the text then it will just show the file as an attachment instead of inserted into the text.

Brian


----------



## Rings Я Us

Testing   this is a screen i see.. i have to hit the word such as  "Hi" in order ti go to the topic .


----------



## Rings Я Us

I want to see posting the same pic as a thumbnail.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Interesting


----------



## Rings Я Us

I get this screen to write comments and to choose to add pics.






Then choose this to pick out my pic.


----------



## bmudd14474

There are multiple ways to upload


----------



## SmokinAl

I guess you have to do what works for you!

Al


----------



## lovethemeats

I like the upload a file. I know where all my stuff is on both my phone and computer. Easy to get to. Different than the way it was done on old platform.  I think its better now.


----------



## natej

I definitley like uploading a file directly from my phone into the comment box rather than a 3rd party hosting


----------



## Rings Я Us

natej said:


> I definitley like uploading a file directly from my phone into the comment box rather than a 3rd party hosting




No doubt. another site I was checking out required you to use url or 3rd party.


----------



## tropics

Still unable to get the pics to show in my post
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/home-made-apple-pie.268568/
Richie


----------



## bmudd14474

tropics said:


> Still unable to get the pics to show in my post
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/home-made-apple-pie.268568/
> Richie



Looks like its working now Richie.


----------



## tropics

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks like its working now Richie.


Took me 3 HOURS 
The Pie was faster making I give up
Richie
Clicked on so many things I don't know what worked :confused:


----------



## bmudd14474

tropics said:


> Took me 3 HOURS
> The Pie was faster making I give up
> Richie
> Clicked on so many things I don't know what worked :confused:



Richie are you uploading from your computer?


----------



## tropics

bmudd14474 said:


> Richie are you uploading from your computer?


Yes from my Desk Top
It was not fun
Richie


----------



## bmudd14474

tropics said:


> Yes from my Desk Top
> It was not fun
> Richie



Ill see if I can put together a better step by step for you. It really isn't hard but I know it can be confusing. Ill try to work on it today for you and everyone.


----------



## GaryHibbert

I'd like that step by step too Brian.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

When I posted some pictures from my computer I chose full size.  The pictures loaded HUGE--dimention wise.  I had to go back into my files and resize all the pictures (4 x 5 just as an example) before posting them.  Whats this??  Never had this problem anywhere before. 
Gary


----------



## tropics

I would like to make my pierogies post in the test area. ? Would it be possible to move if it works or delete if it doesn't.
Richie


----------



## pc farmer

tropics said:


> I would like to make my pierogies post in the test area. ? Would it be possible to move if it works or delete if it doesn't.
> Richie




I can move it for ya.


----------



## tropics

c farmer said:


> I can move it for ya.


Adam Thank You 
I'll work on it tomorrow still tired from yesterdays' drive up to Ma. and back
Fishing trip was cancelled 
Richie


----------



## johnmeyer

The feature (of uploading a bunch of pics and then later deciding where to put them) looks cool, but the UI definitely doesn't make the feature obvious or intuitive. Also, having the image feature split into two completely separate areas is definitely confusing. My suggestion would be to "wire" the ability to upload a picture into the image icon on the toolbar. This would operate the way the previous forum software worked where you could then (after clicking on the image icon) make the decision as to whether to insert the image from a URL, or from a file on your computer.

As for where to place the pic, I think the idea of placing the cursor where you want the pic and then clicking on one of the files from the list of uploaded files is very obtuse (i.e., not very direct). It seems like a feature in search for a reason to exist. This is especially true because 90% of the posts which include a picture only have 2-4 pics (although some people do really get into their Qview). The advantage of doing all the uploading as one operation really requires a lot more pics than that before it really makes sense. Most of the time, you simply type; decide you want to add a pic; and then click on the icon and add it.

Another option is the one offered in email programs. In Gmail, I can attach a photo, and it will appear at the end of the email, and if I upload several pics, the recipient can click on the first one (shown at the end of the email) and then cycle through the others. That has the advantage that, as a recipient, I can quickly read through the text without having to scroll over and over again to get past the pictures. However, in Gmail, if I really do want to add a picture inline with the text, I can just drag the picture from Windows Explorer directly onto the email I am writing, and it will appear at that point in the text. No need to click on an Upload icon at all.


----------



## bluewhisper

For posting images, I usually open them in Paint first and resize them to 50% or 33% and then Save As under a different file name. Then I attach them.

No phone here, I'm taking the card out of the camera and plugging it into the laptop where it shows up as another drive. Then it's just file management.


----------



## mdboatbum

Let's see.....


----------



## HalfSmoked

Brian

If I understand this right I can now upload photos right from my I phone. Would like to see a step by step for this remembering I'm an old self taught computer user not to skilled. Thanks
Warren


----------



## smokeymose

I’m getting a headache....


----------



## Rings Я Us

halfsmoked said:


> Brian
> 
> If I understand this right I can now upload photos right from my I phone. Would like to see a step by step for this remembering I'm an old self taught computer user not to skilled. Thanks
> Warren


















Mine is 3 steps and then you pic out the picture on your phone to send.  it has a ✔   checkmark on the top of my picture to touch, this will confirm. You have to move your cursor to where you want the pic to be in the thread. Then you touch what type of size you want it to be.. like thumbnail or full sizes. Then hit save changes.


----------



## crazymoon

I'm still lost as I had the old system down pat, I want to post pics but haven't had the time to figure out this new set-up. :(


----------



## forkin pork

Oh glad I ran across this post, I was having so much trouble posting pics, now that, that's cleared up. Here's a pic of my first cappy about 4 days after daveo set me straight on getting my nice white mold to grow.
Now if I can only get him to help me grow my hair! :rolleyes:


----------



## forkin pork

Just great!
Now I'm having trouble sending pics from my iPhone to laptop.
I just can't win.


----------



## luvcatchingbass

testing to see if I got this figured out


----------



## gmc2003

LCB if your using a laptop or regular computer the easiest way for me to add pic's is found on the first post of the thread. Click on image icon and drag the pic off you computer. Your pic didn't show up.

Chris


----------



## forkin pork

Well what found works best for me is, I take the picture with my iPhone and upload it to IMGUR.
From there I can create a thumbnail size and link for posting.
I just copy the link and post accordingly to what ever the site wants. I hope you can understand that, it can be confusing.


----------



## luvcatchingbass

Test number 2, 2017 pig roast.
Thanks GMC, I guess I didn't read correctly.


----------



## forkin pork

Luvcatchinbass...... that skin looks so nice and crispy, Mmmmmm


----------



## Gwanger

bmudd14474 said:


> Just a little feature and clearing up what may be confusing. So you can upload pictures a few ways depending if its a file from your computer or from a site like Flickr. So if your using the IMG tag you can just put it in with the text. You can use the picture icon
> View attachment 339222
> 
> Then paste the url in the box that pops up.
> 
> But if you want to upload a bunch of pictures from your computer you can either click "upload a file" below the text box or click and drop them in the text box.
> View attachment 339221
> 
> Here is where I think this is a cool feature. Once you have attached all the picture you want they will show in a box below the text box.
> View attachment 339223
> 
> What this allows you to do is type your thread then just go to this box and click on either full image or thumbnail and it will insert the picture right where your typing.
> View attachment 339224
> 
> 
> So like I said this is a cool feature in my opinion. I hope this helps and doesn't confuse anyone.
> 
> Also if you do not insert the images into the text then it will just show the file as an attachment instead of inserted into the text.
> 
> Brian


Brian,I am not a computer tech so my problem is to get pics off of my phone I have to e-mail them to my computer how do I then put them in my post, have not been able to include any pics in my posts and that makes for a boring post


----------



## bmudd14474

Gwanger said:


> Brian,I am not a computer tech so my problem is to get pics off of my phone I have to e-mail them to my computer how do I then put them in my post, have not been able to include any pics in my posts and that makes for a boring post



So from my phone I hit the upload  a file button. It then pops up asking where the file is on my phone and I select "my files" then select the image I want then proceed with uploading from my phone. Do you have a iphone?


----------



## Gwanger

bmudd14474 said:


> So from my phone I hit the upload  a file button. It then pops up asking where the file is on my phone and I select "my files" then select the image I want then proceed with uploading from my phone. Do you have a iphone?


no android, finally got a pic on a post,thnx


----------



## johnmeyer

I've given up trying to upload photos to this site from my computer. It is totally broken, no matter what method I try. I upload photo every single day to other sites, with no problem. I wish they would fix this.


----------



## bdskelly

Howdy Bri
Do photos upload much much slower now or is it my imagination?


----------



## daveomak

They will upload faster if you have the capability of resizing the pictures....  I resize mine because I have my camera set for HD and the pixel count is too high in a full size picture...   Note the resize function in the window...  makes a big difference in downloading or uploading or what ever the heck it is....


----------



## bdskelly

Thanks for the tip Dave I’ll go to the App Store and get a photo edit app. Happy Saturday buddy. B


----------



## daveomak

My app is in windows 10....  or whatever I have...  darned if I know...


----------



## daricksta

bmudd14474 said:


> Just a little feature and clearing up what may be confusing. So you can upload pictures a few ways depending if its a file from your computer or from a site like Flickr. So if your using the IMG tag you can just put it in with the text. You can use the picture icon
> View attachment 339222
> 
> Then paste the url in the box that pops up.
> 
> But if you want to upload a bunch of pictures from your computer you can either click "upload a file" below the text box or click and drop them in the text box.
> View attachment 339221
> 
> Here is where I think this is a cool feature. Once you have attached all the picture you want they will show in a box below the text box.
> View attachment 339223
> 
> What this allows you to do is type your thread then just go to this box and click on either full image or thumbnail and it will insert the picture right where your typing.
> View attachment 339224
> 
> 
> So like I said this is a cool feature in my opinion. I hope this helps and doesn't confuse anyone.
> 
> Also if you do not insert the images into the text then it will just show the file as an attachment instead of inserted into the text.
> 
> Brian


Brian , this is a timely post because I wanted to upload a full size photo for a recent post but could only upload it as a thumbnail. Following your instructions I just converted the thumbnail photo into a full size one.


----------



## mike243

test


----------



## gmc2003

I can see it. 

Chris


----------



## daricksta

I was able to figure out how to post a full-size photo. But now I forgot what I did so I have to figure it out again. 

This next problem to solve is how to cancel a draft. I don't see that option anymore.


----------



## Bearcarver

Just ran into this Thread:
Brings back memories of my first day on this New Platform.
Were it not for Brian Mudd talking me through my first couple Pics, I don't know how I would have gotten them posted!!!
About a week later & about 400 Pictures that week, I got it down pat.:D

Thanks Again Brian,
Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

daricksta said:


> I was able to figure out how to post a full-size photo. But now I forgot what I did so I have to figure it out again.
> 
> This next problem to solve is how to cancel a draft. I don't see that option anymore.




Can't you just delete everything in the Reply Box?
Then if you already hit "post reply", the empty box will be on the forum until a Mod deletes it.
And if you didn't already hit "Post Reply" you can just move on.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

I don't think there's a way to get rid of a draft. I've tried numerous times - unsuccessfully. Let us know if you figure it out. Full size photo's from a computer just drag and drop them into your thread and click full size. Off a phone can't help you out sorry. 

Chris


----------



## daricksta

bearcarver said:


> Can't you just delete everything in the Reply Box?
> Then if you already hit "post reply", the empty box will be on the forum until a Mod deletes it.
> And if you didn't already hit "Post Reply" you can just move on.
> 
> Bear



I'm going to test that out. I've tried it before with this new system, deleting the text, but when I returned to the window the text had reinstated itself. I was trying to avoid posting empty text boxes but I'll give it a try in a sec. But you remember the old Cancel Draft button (or whatever it was called), don't you?


----------



## daricksta

bearcarver said:


> Can't you just delete everything in the Reply Box?
> Then if you already hit "post reply", the empty box will be on the forum until a Mod deletes it.
> And if you didn't already hit "Post Reply" you can just move on.
> 
> Bear


Nope, the system won't allow you to post a box without any text. I guess I could just type in an emoji or write "goober" or something instead.


----------



## Bearcarver

*


----------



## bmudd14474

If you click on the disk icon -see picture - it will have an option of delete draft.


----------



## Bearcarver

daricksta said:


> Nope, the system won't allow you to post a box without any text. I guess I could just type in an emoji or write "goober" or something instead.




OK---Just put an Asterisk in.
That will hold it until a Mod can get rid of it.
It's better than posting something you don't want seen.

Like say you cussed me out, but then thought about it & remembered "Bear's a Nice guy".
All you have to do is Delete the whole works & put a asterisk there instead.

Or you can just post "Mods, please delete this post."

Thanks,
Sign It

I do remember a Cancel button from somewhere---Is that where it was?


----------



## Bearcarver

OOOPS---It took me longer to type that than it took Brian to tell how to do it right.

Thanks Brian!
Bear


----------



## daricksta

bmudd14474 said:


> View attachment 364064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the disk icon -see picture - it will have an option of delete draft.


POINTS!!!!!! THANK YOU, BRIAN.


----------



## daricksta

bearcarver said:


> OK---Just put an Asterisk in.
> That will hold it until a Mod can get rid of it.
> It's better than posting something you don't want seen.
> 
> Like say you cussed me out, but then thought about it & remembered "Bear's a Nice guy".
> All you have to do is Delete the whole works & put a asterisk there instead.
> 
> Or you can just post "Mods, please delete this post."
> 
> Thanks,
> Sign It
> 
> I do remember a Cancel button from somewhere---Is that where it was?


Yep. Thanks to Brian for pointing it out where it is now. But, the old system was much simpler. Microsoft has the same problem with taking a simple to understand system configuration and updating it into something complex with every new Windows OS version.


----------



## Bearcarver

daricksta said:


> Yep. Thanks to Brian for pointing it out where it is now. But, the old system was much simpler. Microsoft has the same problem with taking a simple to understand system configuration and updating it into something complex with every new Windows OS version.




That kinda stuff doesn't bother me as much as most, because everything "Computer" is hard for me, until I do it a few times. Even with my Macs.
That's why we have Brian around here. You didn't think he was just here for his good looks, did you?
Just kidding, Brian.

Bear


----------



## Catfish61x

I use Chromium Browser on Linux. Im unable to upload pics . In order to upload pics i have to do it in firefox which i dont like using . Is there a way to fix this problem ?


----------



## bmudd14474

Catfish61x said:


> I use Chromium Browser on Linux. Im unable to upload pics . In order to upload pics i have to do it in firefox which i dont like using . Is there a way to fix this problem ?



What issue are you having? We have other users on Linux that can use Chromium and I haven't heard of any issue.


----------



## Catfish61x

I don't seem to be able to upload pics unless I use Firefox.  When I go to upload a pic ,it acts like its going through the motion but nothing is happening


----------



## bmudd14474

Catfish61x said:


> I don't seem to be able to upload pics unless I use Firefox.  When I go to upload a pic ,it acts like its going through the motion but nothing is happening



I just downloaded Chromium and used it with no issue. Was able to upload as normal. Have you tried reinstalling it? Is it the latest release?


----------



## Catfish61x

Yes .
My system is up to date.  
Let me Uninstaller it and try again


----------



## Catfish61x

lets try this


----------



## Catfish61x

It showed up after i posted it but i wasnt sure till then


----------



## bmudd14474

Looks good to me


----------



## bmudd14474

Catfish61x
  After you uploaded it did you go down to the picture and click on thumbnail or full screen? If you didn't then it wont show in the text field until you post it.


----------



## Catfish61x

When i uploaded it nothing happened. 
I didnt see the pic till i posted the reply.  
Just like now


----------



## Catfish61x

Even if i go to more options and click on preview i still cant see the pic till i post it


----------



## NormsEgg

just practicing


----------



## Bearcarver

First one is Great !!
Second one is too small.

Bear


----------



## imhungrymk

In the sad post below the user has a clickable YouTube video, How is this done?






						My little buddy has gone to the great BBQ in the sky. RIP Boomer aka Skidmark... you'll be dearly missed.
					

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, but between work and spending as much time as I could with skidmark. It's been a tough week. This morning around 3:30 we had to put my little buddy to sleep. He'll be greatly missed.   Chris  This is a song by Henry Gross written as a  tribute to Shannon...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## bmudd14474

imhungrymk said:


> In the sad post below the user has a clickable YouTube video, How is this done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little buddy has gone to the great BBQ in the sky. RIP Boomer aka Skidmark... you'll be dearly missed.
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much lately, but between work and spending as much time as I could with skidmark. It's been a tough week. This morning around 3:30 we had to put my little buddy to sleep. He'll be greatly missed.   Chris  This is a song by Henry Gross written as a  tribute to Shannon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smokingmeatforums.com



you just insert the shared link from youtube in your response and it will show up like that when you post.


----------



## johnmeyer

If you want to add a link to existing text, you don't simply paste/insert the link. That will work for inserting a link, but the person looking at your post will be staring at a long URL, for instance:

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/uploading-pictures.268531/post-2160413

Instead, first type the text, e.g.:

Link To Previous Post

Then select that text.

*Link To Previous Post*

Finally, with the text selected, click the link button (looks like two chain links) at the top of the editing area, and paste the link into that box. When you click on OK, your link will be complete. Here is that live link:

Link to Previous Post


----------



## GaryHibbert

Afternoon Brian.  How to I upload a picture to my signature??
Gary


----------

